# Downgrading Hard Drive a no-no?



## DennyH (May 31, 2006)

I want to downgrade my hard drive from a 160+100 to only the 100. I also still have the original HDD that I would like to take the image from. Because I will be upgrading that original image instead of essentially downgrading from the new hard drive, does this now make it possible? Or does the motherboard somehow know that the new hard drive is actually smaller.
P.s. I'm doing this to put the 160gb hdd into a series 2 whereas it was in a series 1. Thanks everyone


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

As long as you are using the original image you will be fine. Nothing regarding the hard drives is stored on the motherboard.


----------



## DennyH (May 31, 2006)

Thanks funtoupgrade, I just started doing my own modifications last week, and I know I'll be doing a ton more. I've only upgraded my series 1 for now, but now my series 2 is next. I also just realized that the series 2 TCD 24004a only as one power wire and only 1 ide cable. The ide cable I know I can replace, but it is possible to split the power to two drives also? Thanks


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

DennyH said:


> The ide cable I know I can replace, but it is possible to split the power to two drives also? Thanks


Yes, you'll need a Power Y-splitter, like this one:










You can get them at most electronic stores, like Radio Shack, Best Buy, Amazon.com, etc...

But make sure your S2 can hold two drives... not all of them can, without buying a special bracket, like from weaknees.com; e.g., I know the TCD140060 will support two drives without an additional bracket, but the 540's and other 140's will not...


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

You may also want to consider purchasing a PowerTrip to "help" the powersupply on start up.

http://www.weaknees.com/powertrip.php



Weaknees said:


> Although the PowerTrip will work in any TiVo, we believe that it is only necessary in the TiVo-branded TCD240040, TCD24004A, TCD 240080, and TCD24008A, and the AT&T-branded TCD230040.


----------



## DennyH (May 31, 2006)

thanks, just what I needed to know. That twinbreeze bracket looks very useful, but I don't understand the purpose of a powertrip. What does it do?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Read the page I linked to. They say trying to spin-up two harddrives at one time during boot draws to much power at once from the little psu in a 240. The powertrip just delays powering up the second drive for a few seconds.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

mchips said:


> But make sure your S2 can hold two drives... not all of them can, without buying a special bracket, like from weaknees.com; e.g., I know the TCD140060 will support two drives without an additional bracket, but the 540's and other 140's will not...


Any tivo model 240 and over requires an after market bracket for a second hard drive. There are no other 140's, the 140060 is the only 140 model.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'd advise not going with 2 hard drives:

1) Double the noise
2) Double the chance of drive failure
3) More heat in the case - means shorter drive life
4) Double the electrical load on a PS only designed for one drive - means shorter PS life

With large (300gb+) hard drives going for under $100, why risk it?


----------



## DennyH (May 31, 2006)

Great point, I only originally wanted to because I have some spare drives, but with new drives costing so little and the extra stress placed on the tivo, plus $35, there no point in having more than one drive.


----------

